# 1/12 scale near GA



## CUrcracer (Jan 28, 2002)

I just moved to Cleveland, GA (near Atlanta)...any 1/12 scale onroad other than Toys for Boys in Kennesaw. I plan to race there, but I'm curious what else is in the area. I just got back into racing after a "retirement" and most of the thread names about different tracks don't ring a bell, and I want to check to see if they are within driving distance of here. Thanks!


----------

